# Albino Ruby Red Male or Female?



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

This was sold to me as an Albino Ruby Red Peacock by a local breeder. Do you think that is what it is? Do you think it is male or female? Thanks! It is about 4 inches. It doesn't chase fish around the 125 gallon tank, however it defends a rock cave fiercely. Seems to be one of the more aggressive of the 30 haps/peacocks in the tank, and one of the only ones that doesn't prefer open water.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably closer to an Albino Eureka but then could be mixed. Probably male.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Love the young S.lucipinnis. Sorry the photos are not good enough for me to ID your line bred albino guy.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it looks more like an albino "Eureka Red" jacobfreibergi, too, but some shots that show it's head shape and fin markings more clearly would certainty help.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

i agree looks more eureka than ruby red.. the give away is the blue in the dorsal fin.. albino ruby reds (created successfully) dont have that, but eurekas do.. the way they get the albino gene introduced into a species is usually by crossbreeding an albino eureka to whatever species they want the albino gene in then crossing it back to the species they want it to look like a number of times to ween out the eureka traits.. this one probly wasnt crossed back enough times, unless its just simply an albino eureka but i dont think so because regular albino eurekas have red in the anal fin this fish does not... oh and its a male, female albino eurekas dont get blue in the dorsal.. in my colony all the females have red tips at the very top of the dorsal very small ones.. if i dont see red tips i know its a male even before it matures, usually you will see very faint blue tips then they get more prominent. the pointy anal fin is also a giveaway that its surely a male


----------

